# corel video studio 12



## colin us (Dec 29, 2008)

this software does not streem well keeps hanging up on playback any ideas ? tried sony vegas software not as usere friendly as coral ,i am using a trial version and want to know what i can do to fix the problem before i buy thanks


----------



## oldjoe (Aug 8, 2004)

You need to tell us more about your computer. What operating system? What resources, such as processor speed, amount of RAM, size of hard drive, etc.

Read the "Read this first" sticky at the top of this forum...

Check the minimum system requirements for the Corel program you are using...

To do video editing you generally need Windows XP, a very fast CPU (2 GHz), and lots of memory (1 GB or more)...

Post again with better info, and you might get more replies...

Good luck,
OldJoe


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

IT also depends on what you are trying to edit, some encodings are much more processor intensive to handle and can cause very lethargic interaction. If it happens with every type of file then it may one or more components of the computer system is bottlenecking.

IF its the computer in the specs I'd expect that to be problematic editing anything other than short simple (encoder-wise) clips.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Your computer specs say it all, it's not the program, your computer is just not up to it.


----------



## colin us (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the info i will have to upgrade my pc , i have managed to do some projects and have them saved but when i try to burn them onto dvd it gets 50% through the proccess then i get an unexpected error message, will more ram help to fix the problem? thanks
Colin us


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Your integrated graphics card uses some of the system memory to run so adding more memory would be a bonus. What is the error message you receive?


----------



## colin us (Dec 29, 2008)

5.0.0.0 is the error message


----------



## colin us (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------

